# Gap between subfloor and wall



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

Recently I removed some laminate floor in a bedroom because it was in rough shape. Underneath I noticed that there's a newer looking subfloor attached to anpther aubfloor underneath, however for some unknown reason it doesn't reach all the way to the walls. There's gaps from 1/4" up to 1" in some spots. They are only 1/2" deep (thickness of plywood used for subfloor.

I'd like to fill these as I will be putting laminate back down. What's the easiest way to fill these? Am I stuck trying to cut wedges of plywood to fit in there?

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's not subflooring, it's underlayment.
Subflooring is attached to the floor joist.
There is no reason to fill it.
There needs to be room for expansion and the laminate also needs to be installed so there's a gap between the baseboard or bottom plate or it's going to buckle.
The 1/4 round or shoe moldings going to cover it up.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

joecaption said:


> That's not subflooring, it's underlayment. Subflooring is attached to the floor joist. There is no reason to fill it. There needs to be room for expansion and the laminate also needs to be installed so there's a gap between the baseboard or bottom plate or it's going to buckle. The 1/4 round or shoe moldings going to cover it up.


I may not have explained this properly, but there is plywood down, nailed to older looking floorboards. It's an old house. Anyhow, it's the plywood that has that gap all the way around. Not the laminate. This is my concern is that the last even with the expansion gap for laminate, there will still be as much as 3/4" of the end of laminate board with no support under it.

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's still considered underlayment.
Not getting the issue, there's never going to be any down pressure that close to the wall so it's not going to have any effect at all on that type flooring


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

joecaption said:


> It's still considered underlayment. Not getting the issue, there's never going to be any down pressure that close to the wall so it's not going to have any effect at all on that type flooring


I'm really concerned with furniture like a bed or dresser with legs. I worry that the back legs will be on that last inch which won't have anything under the laminate...

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do what you want but it's a nonissue.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Do what you want but it's a nonissue.


Id rater not do anything about it as long as I won't have any issues. I'm just not understanding how it wouldn't be an issue with furniture? Are you suggesting that it's so narrow once the baseboard takes up a bit of the gap that it won't matter?

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No one here has seen a picture so where going to have to guess how your underlayment was installed and if your going to install the flooring with the baseboard on or off.
Base is at least 1/2" 1/4 round is at least 1/2" thick. shoe moulding is 1/2"
That takes care of the gap.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

joecaption said:


> No one here has seen a picture so where going to have to guess how your underlayment was installed and if your going to install the flooring with the baseboard on or off. Base is at least 1/2" 1/4 round is at least 1/2" thick. shoe moulding is 1/2" That takes care of the gap.


I don't have a picture right now, but the laminate will go in before the baseboards. I wasn't planning on using 1/4 round or shoe moulding. So just 1/2inch baseboard, leaves a half inch of laminate with no support under it. This was my concern. Worse comes to worse I could add shoe moulding...

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Worryed about nothing.
Ever seen a piece of furniture or a bed with 1/2" feet?


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Worryed about nothing. Ever seen a piece of furniture or a bed with 1/2" feet?


Haha no I suppose I haven't. I'll leave it as is. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------

